# Lower Mainland Salty facebook page...



## Animal-Chin (Jul 10, 2012)

Thought the fine people of Vancouver/Lower Mainland could use a page to chat, trade, sell, ask about Reef/Saltwater tanks....

https://www.facebook.com/lowermainlandaquariums


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

we already have like 4 groups that didnt quite work out i think people like using the fourm better


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Animal chin. Lol loving it, such a funny movie.


----------

